# It Look Like I May Be Getting...



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

a new doeling sooner than I thought! She was just born today. Her dam is really nice- http://www.dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/pages ... does2.html
The dam's name is Nor'Easter. I just love her! Still waiting on pics, but I think I'll be placing a deposit on this one. Well, my dad anyways. It's an early xmas gift. So, I'll also be able to get a kid from Chiaroscuro, with my money, along with kids from various other does. I'm so excited!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love Nor'Easter! Congrats! I can't wait to see a pic of her!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well that is cool! You are certaily building up your little herd.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see pictures! They've had a lot of babies born lately too.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. That is great. Just in time for Christmas.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats! That's the farm where I got Pace and Shanti, their mom is actually right above Nor'Easter (Buttin'Heads Too Shaise Lounge). Anyway, can't wait to see pictures


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! Dam looks super nice


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, unfortunately it looks like I can't get this doeling. Here is an excerpt from the email Joanne sent to me:
"Don't send that check! If you haven't already--someone just saw the birth posted and called me to remind me that they had a first refusal on this kidding which I had not entered onto my reservations document (it was a trade for another goat so it was of longer standing than this season)...once they reminded me I did remember it. I am really sorry, but they say yes, they definitely want the kid.I will say that Birgitte's kid is also really lovely.Red and white, and I still think she is polled. Birgitte has a very nice first freshening udder, I think she is going to be one of my best does. I think her kid will be very nice. Let me know what you want to do."
So I emailed her and told her I'd get Birgittes' doeling. Still waiting on pics though


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats a little bit of a bummer. But glad you still have another option available to you


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, that's good that at least you have another choice :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds very promising!


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

Dragonfly is a superb program and Joanne really knows her goat stuff. I highly recommend this ND farm.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! I also placed a deposit on Roanoak's kid (because of her very nice attachments). And I'm thinking of buying this doe :
http://fiveacrefarm.org/SrDoes.htm
Her name is Stonewall's Grace Note. I just love her pedigree. If she hasn't sold I plan on buying her.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think Cheryle (Old Mountian Farm) bought Grace Note. I can't wait to see your new does!


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep. OMF has Grace Note. She's out of Apocalypse Now, just a terrific buck.


----------

